# Smith Nagamasa 280's



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Does anyone have a US dealer web address thats selling the 280 size in a pink?

Thanks,


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

saltywater tackle carries them, but they have no stock. I assume you already saw this?


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Nagamasas are out of commission unless you find somebody who has them & wants to sale you some. 
There is a very very similar jigs that works as well as the Nagamasa in action & are very cheap . I think I did send you the link to it Jimmy . jigging world.com

however if you dont mind spendig $25-30 on a jig , there is even a more deadlier jig than the Nagamasas its the Hots Keitan in pink


----------

